# Viatcheslav Novikov



## musicgraph

*Viatcheslav Novikov* was born in Kharkov, Ukraine in 1947. He studied in Kiev Conservatory as a student of professor Vselovod Topilin, the student of Heinrich Neuhaus. Novikov completed his aspirantura with A. Aleksandrov.

Novikov was a soloist of Kiev Philharmonics for ten years. His solo performances and concerts with other artists made him become a valued pianist in the biggest halls of Kiev, Moscow, St. Petersburg and Tallinn. Tours in Europe strengthened his reputation as a great interpreter and virtuoso.

In his past, Novikov also played a lot of jazz. He made the first ever jazz recording in Ukraine "Lyrical Moods" in 1977 with A. Christidis, V. Kolesnikov, and V. Molotkov. The record was published by the Melodia Recording Company.

In 1979 Novikov founded a chamber music trio "Kiev Piano Trio" with Anatoli Melnikov (violin) and Viatcheslav Ponomarov (cello). The trio toured all around the USSR becoming one of the most well-known trio in the former Soviet Union.

Since 1989 Novikov has lived in Finland, on the shore of Lake Saimaa. He performed his first concert in Finland on "Puumala Minival chamber music festival" in July 1989. In 1994 he got an invitation to Kuhmo Chamber Music Festival which led to many contacts and concerts all around the world. Novikov has performed in many European countries such as Estonia, Finland, Germany and Poland and also in Japan, Brazil and South Korea and has taken part in many festivals around the world.

After Viatcheslav Novikov's first concert in Helsinki, Finland in 1989, a well-known music critic Seppo Heikinheimo wrote in Helsingin Sanomat newspaper: "Novikov belongs to elite of thoughtful pianists". When Novikov had performed Schubert's three last sonatas in Tallinn, Estonia, professor of Estonian Music and Theater Academy, Lilian Semper, wrote in Eesti Paevleht: "Today the hall was mastered by the spirit of a genius".

In 2006 Novikov recorded a successful jazz record "Paintings" with American drummer Brian Melvin and Estonian bass player Toivo Unt. The trio has toured in many jazz festivals in Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Romania. Viatcheslav Novikov is still active in concert life. In last few years he has performed pieces "classics in jazz" combining classical music and jazz with Ukrainian bass player Maksim Hladetskyy along with his solo concerts.

Viatcheslav Novikov is considered to be one of the best Schubert interpreter in the world.

Official website: https://viatcheslavnovikov.com
Biography taken from: https://viatcheslavnovikov.com/biography
Official YouTube-channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChlw37KC8Rxxz8cvv9Tyi6Q


----------

